# OEM big port head? 1.8t



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

so im looking over the engine codes for the 1.8t ant they have a big port version? any performance gains?

http://www.qpeng.com/faqs/engine_faqs/all_these_engine_codes_can_you_explain_what_they_mean.html


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

I'd have to say if you're asking whether or not a big port head has any performance gains, you probably don't need it. The simple answer is yes, more flow = more power. But there is little reason to run a big port head unless you're building the motor and going for uber amounts of power. The stock small port head can handle more power than most people will ever need out of their FWD (or for the few AWD) 4-cyl cars. The time and money can be better spent on other power adders unless you've done everything and want even more power.


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

lol i guess i sould have asked a more direct question. but you covered the well

So no reason to upgrade to the big ports unless your building a full blown race car. gotcha 
Or the hp gains are not worth the trubble of swaping the head. 




SoloGLI said:


> I'd have to say if you're asking whether or not a big port head has any performance gains, you probably don't need it. The simple answer is yes, more flow = more power. But there is little reason to run a big port head unless you're building the motor and going for uber amounts of power. The stock small port head can handle more power than most people will ever need out of their FWD (or for the few AWD) 4-cyl cars. The time and money can be better spent on other power adders unless you've done everything and want even more power.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Definitely not worth the upgrade unless you've done everything else. What a big port head will do is move the power curve to the right, but provides a larger area under the curve. Essentially, because you need to push more air into the cylinders, you won't hit peak #'s until later in the RPM band. But, if all you're doing is bolt on mods, there is probably not much of a reason to do it.


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

p.s. AEB head is the one your looking for, came off 98/99 A4 and passats.. so have fun, 

p.s.s ohh and only do this if your going BT.


----------

